# Poppy - The Ferral



## moggy (Nov 12, 2008)

Hoping I've done this correctly?


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

super cute!!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very sweet pic its funny my mates cat looked the same as her in adult form. And her name was Moggy to.


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

aw.. lovely


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless, what a cute kitty*


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Arrrrrrrrr me wants him/her!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh bless.....so cute


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oh what a little cutie!! Just like the loveable Gizmo when he was a baby!!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is lovely, i love black cats. xx


----------



## mum_of_comet (Dec 4, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

How cutilicious is this little lady,looks like she's a bundle of trouble too


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

A reall poppet.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful,


----------

